# Bike Differences



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

What are the differences between the TCR Advanced 1, TCR Advanced 2, and the TCR Advanced 3? I believe the only difference is the components each model comes with, but I am not sure.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

atimido said:


> What are the differences between the TCR Advanced 1, TCR Advanced 2, and the TCR Advanced 3? I believe the only difference is the components each model comes with, but I am not sure.


Other than components, I think the TCR 1 has a carbon steerer on the fork and the 2 and 3 models have an aluminium steerer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Components, the steerer tube fact listed above, the wheelset, and the stem & handlebar setup.


----------

